# visudo: write error: No space left on device



## sandeepgupta (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi All,

This is Sandeep Gupta,

I am facing a problem with sudo command.
Whenever i am executing the command "visudo" i am getting the error "visudo: write error: No space left on device".
but i have checked on my Solaris Box [SunOs 5.8] everything is ok, i have enough free space on my box, and also have enough free INODES.
When i use " vi " command to open the sudoers file, its accessible, but not able to do any changes in the sudoers file.
I have attached the screen shot of the required commands and output.
Please find the attached file, for your reference.

Please help me, I need an urgent help.....

Thanks,
Sandeep Gupta


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Sandeep,
No you dont have enough space on your / partition. It is 95% full and your Solaris, is either trying to move data to/from swap file before completing that command.

Look at /dev/md/dsk/d10 that partition is 95% full. 
Your first command is showing you available inodes, df -k shows you available drive space.
As Solaris and FreeBSD partitions are divided into slices, then you need to free up some space. If you have created home users, then delete any temp files, any cached web files and any temp files.

I am sure visudo will work then.


----------

